# Lidl may be positively opening



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

I have just come back from Kokkinotrimithia, near Nicosia and the name signs for Lidl are covered but are obviously the usual Lidl signs and there is a big sign that says opening November 4th 2010. The outside is completed, with car parking, some of it covered. There are also advertisements on the road side at Astromeritis. So excitement abounds :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

